# Baby Polly is getting SO big!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Here she is, only about 5 1/2 months old and getting SO big! She is such a good girl. Sweet, gentle and loves everyone. She adores playing in the Happy Room with the 9 week old kittens. She is kind and sweet and doesn't play too hard at all. I'm proud and so happy to be her forever momma! Now, lets discuss this 3AM wake up lovey dovey snuggle with kisses I get every night......:heart She is just too daggone cute to be mad at!

View attachment 74634


View attachment 74642


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

She is just so beautiful!!

Perhaps she was always meant to stay there with you and help you with the other fosters.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

She is getting big! She grew up in the perfect environment and I guess with the perfect temperament for being a roll model for kitties that need to learn good manners to be adopted. How wonderful.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I Love Polly's marking's on her face! Almost like a Little bandit!
Such a sweet girl to boot!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such a pretty girl. Her coloring is getting darker too!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh wow, you're right, she has definitely grown quite a bit since your last post! They grow so fast, don't they? I wonder how big she'll get to be when she's fully grown? Do you know how many pounds she weighs so far? I'm kinda curious!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She looks so big, like a big grown up kitty cat now!! That's crazy! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I remember when.....
not so long ago......
this baby girl captured my heart..... 
sweet, gentle, adoring. :wiggle


View attachment 74658


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Awwwww! Seeing that kitten photo and her now is incredible! She has grown to be SUCH a gorgeous girl! I just adore those big green eyes. One things for sure, some things _do_ happen for a reason... and Polly was meant to be your forever baby, helping raise the foster babies! :heart


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

They do grow really fast and stay so adorable! 

Luna and Simba are getting big; I think Mystik is going to stay a petite little one!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow Marcia, what a big girl she is now!! How quickly they grow. She is so gorgeous too - that first pic of her could go on a kitty calendar.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Polly is beautiful! :luv What a lucky girl she is to have you for a mom!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is such a good playmate too. I put her in the Happy Room and when she is ready to leave she gently meows at the screen door. She could easily push it open if she wanted to but she hasn't figured out that yet - OR she wants to see momma scamper upstairs to let her out.


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Polly is gorgeous! All grown up now....sigh..
I agree, they do grow so fast...and time flies so quickly...

She is really beautiful. I would never have been able to give her away either. 
Thanks for sharing her with us...:kittyball


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

What pretty kitty.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> I remember when.....
> not so long ago......
> this baby girl captured my heart.....
> sweet, gentle, adoring. :wiggle
> ...



Awwwwwww. WOW look at her now...lovely young lady . Love her markings


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness! I remember the first pics you posted of her, and she just looked so sad and helpless. The thing that most strikes me about her now is just how healthy and happy she looks! She's bigger, but she's still such a cutie pie! And her temperament just makes her all that much more lovable! :luv


----------

